# Re-label vs Private label ?



## snake_pliskin (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried searching here and google but did not find the information i was looking for.

What is the difference between relabeling and private label? I want my own label in my shirt without any other labels, i saw a video on youtube and looked like a relabel is just a sticker placed on top of the previous label.

And what does under or on top of the tape mean?

thanks for your help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Those terms can be used interchangeably. You relabel a shirt to make it a private label.

The tape is the long strip of cloth along the neck and shoulder area. It covers shirt stitching and is there so the exposed stitching does not cause itching or discomfort.

If you are sewing in your own label, you will want it to be under the tape. If you sew it on top of the tape, you are back to the discomfort issue.

You would remove stitches from the tape, remove the current label, put your own there, and resew the tape closed. 

Just look at any shirts you have now with labels. They are all sewn under the tape.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As Joe said, the terms don't always have a consistent meaning. Sometimes it's a distinction between who's doing it: private label being used to indicate that the manufacturer will place your label in instead, and relabelling being done by a private contractor after the shirts have been manufactured. But that's not a hard and fast rule by any means.

As for the YouTube video... people take all kinds of shortcuts, so some companies might do that and consider it relabelling. Done properly though, it involves replacing the old label with the new to a retail standard of quality.


----------

